# What is a triple sifter?



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

I need to follow a recipe exactly and use a triple sifter. What is it? I usually use a mesh strainer and a whisk. Don't have room for any more equipment I'm not likely to need often. Thanks.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

It's a fine mesh tami or sifter (very small holes in the mesh about 30-60 holes per inch). 
You could sift twice with a regular sifter for extra aeration.
What is the recipe? Knowing the context would help us help you.


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

Sorry to leave out the context....it is for an Angel Food cake.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

just sift in a regular sifter twice or three times to get the flour aerated. you can also sift the sugar added with the flour. 








fold gingerly and gently to get the most out of your angel food!
don't grease the pans.
avoid snow in your whites by adding 75% of the sugar to the whites along with cream of tartar, whip to medium firm peaks then fold in the flour and remaining sugar.

------------------
bake first, ask questions later


----------

